
Augmented Identity - njrc
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/24639/?a=f
======
lsc
Heh. I wonder if wearing full-face visors or respirator masks or other
identity-obscuring veils will become popular in the future? I mean, think how
hard it is for a celebrity to go out in public now; and it would only take a
few of them to start a 'privacy trend'

~~~
blogimus
Good lot it did Michael Jackson.

------
marshally
An identity stealing telephone?

The kids these days.

Back when I was your age, we had to join a secret government agency, just to
get a telephone installed in our shoes! And the fax technique involved
standing on a waffle iron. Can you imagine?

------
ericd
I can't wait for someone to combine this with a glasses based HUD. If one
could feed their algorithm the Facebook corpus of pictures to train it on, you
could recognize a significant percentage of random people on the street.

------
csmeder
Privacy advocates are going to go nuts.

